# Friday!



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

A minute after midnight and I should go to bed!

I'll be wearing this for the day:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Its Rlt 11 for me-  Tony


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

This has been on my wrist today and I'm damned if I'm going to take it off!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

8926 today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ocean7 LM3


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Fortis B42 Chrono, recently bought from David:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Ocean7 LM-1


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

This one for me.......


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Hour Vision today


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Sandoz sub on Di Modell Jumbo.










david bailey


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Anonimo Summer LE,might inspire some decent weathher.

Martin


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Had this one on all week, gained about 10 seconds...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing the BSO pretty much every day since I got it so I`ve decided to have a change for the weekend









(Mind you I`ll probably put it back on when I get back home from work this evening)









Anyway I`m starting the day with these two....

*Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*










*Buran `Made in Russia` Model No;7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Ocean7 LM-1


Great picture of the LM1


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Havent worn this in ages...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Vostok manual wind for me - I'm glad I saved it from my recent cull! I wore it yesterday too, & may keep it on for the weekend, but have my Alpha chronograph waiting in the wings just in case!

Have a good (long







) bank holiday weekend everyone


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My favourite and best.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

This one ..



















/vince ..


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one for a change - whiteshark.

Alasdair


----------



## Krzysiek_W (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Wearing this Zeno that arrived this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Wearing my new RLT39 now for the last 6 days and I still love it







!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today, from Alain Silberstein. That's a quartz watch, and the serial was called "Klok"...

Bertrand


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today.

Thanks to a fellow Forumer, I now have enough links to fit me!

Thanks H

Roger


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Have to do some boring revision of dry dusty technical manuals, so nothing distracting for me today... My Orient:










.

.

.

.

.

...nothing distracting - apart from browsing & posting on here of course







!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

seiko premier today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been wearing the BSO pretty much every day since I got it so I`ve decided to have a change for the weekend
> ...


I doubt you`d regret it Chris, if it didn`t have `Made in Russia` on the dial you`d never know, the quality is way above any Russian watch I`ve seen or owned


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two for the couple of hours before I go to work....

*Shanghai, ZSH 19 Jewels*










*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JHM said:


> Wearing my new RLT39 now for the last 6 days and I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete with JHM .... cool


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Ocean7 LM3


Those Man City cuffs look superb!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

HOLIDAY TIME!!!!! Nearly packed









taking these 3


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> HOLIDAY TIME!!!!! Nearly packed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ Hmmm_, I can`t quite put my finger on it but there seems to be some sort of theme going on there














:lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > HOLIDAY TIME!!!!! Nearly packed
> ...


H'mmmmmmmm..........petrie dishes and a retort clamp.

Do you work in a science lab?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Still waiting for ParcelFarce to delivery this baby, due today. Here's a few sellers pics in the meantime.



















HAGWA

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

JoT said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing my new RLT39 now for the last 6 days and I still love it
> ...


This one will be a keeper; there are even the initials engraved onto the box! Maybe a little bit childish, but I like and enjoy it.

regards

Jan


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this walking the dog ,although i could just walk him around it its that big










then changing to this taking my son out for his birthday.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

zeno diver on a nato for me today










Cheers & here's to the weekend

Andrew


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Titus for me for a short time.

Now off I go to testing, er routine colonoscopy, nice way to spend a Friday


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Got laid last night and am feeling quite dynamic this morning.









*Omega Dynamic Chrono*


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Got laid last night and am feeling quite dynamic this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God, you don't show us a Breitling today then


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

How did this Breitling 'thing' start then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

andythebrave said:


> How did this Breitling 'thing' start then?


Breitling


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

JHM said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > How did this Breitling 'thing' start then?
> ...


Oh, I see. Good job I bought an Oris instead of a Navitimer then wasn't it? And an old boss of mine with an Aerospace - always were whispers behind his back.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > HOLIDAY TIME!!!!! Nearly packed
> ...


Is it something to do with diving???


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Newly acquired and tarted up, and wearing today on new Z20 strap










The crystal on this was the pits, half way thru polishing it up


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Hmmm I cannot quite see how your going to make a choice! Definately a theme









Griff.....I think they are chrome plated springs....automotive/bike.....

Have a great holiday Hippo.....

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

andythebrave said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > andythebrave said:
> ...


Well I have had my Aerospace on as usual today....my working watch....didn't hear one titter from behind...oooo nurse!









But thought I had better change to this for the evening....probably the most comfy wearing watch I have.










Best regards David


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Never had a "G" before and so am wearing this recently arrived GW5500










Its a solar powered multiband "waveceptor" jobbie with alarms, stopwatch, world time and so on.. more functions than you can shake a stick at infact. One of the things I like about it is that unlike some G's it displays time, day and date all at once with no button pressing. Very light, a bit boxy perhaps but ideal for rough duties and as a time reference.

Have a good B/H weekend chaps

Rich

(Pic shamelessly pinched from Seiya-san, not done my own yet







).


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JHM said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > How did this Breitling 'thing' start then?
> ...


More gay Breitling talk here...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been wearing the BSO pretty much every day since I got it so I`ve decided to have a change for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cracking watches mach....really like them two


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work....

*Vostok Amphibia `Сделно В СССР` 17 Jewel 2414A c1980`s*










*Vostok Amphibia `Сделно В России` cal.2416b 31 Jewels*


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RLT36 for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been wearing the BSO pretty much every day since I got it so I`ve decided to have a change for the weekend
> ...


Thanks Shawn









BTW the Sturmanskie is one of my most accurate watches


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT38 for me


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Atlas for me today....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > andythebrave said:
> ...


Oooooooh! Glad somebody's explained it, Heartface.









Just off out clubbin' so wearing me Camp Tinsley. Must get buffing me crystal though, worse than the crowsfeet round me eyes!










Well, it's a Look, innit?


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Got laid last night and am feeling quite dynamic this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I REALLY like this combo.Ive always admired the Omega Dynamic but never seen one looking so good as yours with that Kevlar/Carbon fitted strap. I recently saw an Admirals Cup SMP with that strap and thought WOW i would like one for my black SMP300. Please could you tell me an approximate price on these straps. From any authorised UK Omega dealer the current black rubber diver strap for Planet Ocean / SMP is Â£200 !!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I came home from this place today...










...wearing this one ( all scratched up, but it's one heck of a "beater"







)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I couldn't decide between these two this morning, so I wore them both.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

ANDI said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Got laid last night and am feeling quite dynamic this morning.
> ...


Thanks Andi. I just got the strap a few weeks ago and expressed my initial thoughts about it here. I actually bought it used (but never worn) with an Omega buckle for really cheap.

The part number is OME-98000026 and I think they sell new for about $140 USD without buckle. Not sure if they're available for the SMP.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


That Buran is something that I could get on with better than my wife.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Haven't had this Seiko 5 Sports Skz217k Ti Ltd Edition of my wrist this week since it arrived, thanks Jammie*dodger.










Dave S


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

quoll said:


> Fortis B42 Chrono, recently bought from David:


Now that's one fine looking Time piece quoll.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Got laid last night and am feeling quite dynamic this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont let the wife find out!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

oo Jase stop







.

BTW what do ya think of the 6105??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

up in the lovely NE for a long weekend.

I only brought one watch!








so I can't play Mac's sunday game or anything else he might dream up for holiday monday


















went up the toon shopping (or should that be bag carrying for the 710







) earlier but she did indulge me in some window shopping  boy if I won the lottery I'd have a field day up here!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> up in the lovely NE for a long weekend.
> 
> I only brought one watch!
> 
> ...


To bad Paul, I was thinking of suggesting a Timex weekend


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from a hard day at work and as expected I swapped over to the usual









*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*


----------

